# كيف تقرأ الأيقونة القبطية؟؟؟



## mary (4 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعاً طقسياً الأيقونة لها أهميتها فى الكنائس وحصل منها معجزات كثيرة أشهرها لما وقفت والدة القديس مارمينا أمام أيقونة العذراء لتطلب ابن فجاءها صوت العذراء الحنون "أمين" من الأيقونة وكلنا بنقف قدام الأيقونة نصلى بخشوع ونولع الشمع لكن هل تأملنا الأيقونة فى يوم وعرفنا قواعد رسم الأيقونة كيف تكون؟؟؟؟ اليوم يا رب أقدر أفيدكم بشرح فن الأيقونات القبطية​ 
أولاً : من يقوم برسم الأيقونة لابد أن يكون بدرجة روحية عاليةو بعد صلاة وإرشاد يقوم برسم الأيقونة لأن الأيقونة هنا تكون عقيدة أو أيات من الكتاب المقدس أو سيرة قديس لكن بالألوان وليس بالكلمات فلابد أن ترسم صحيحة وقد سمعت قصة عن البابا شنودة عن إنه عندما رأى أيقونة فيها أقنوم الآب وقد رسمه الفنان شيخ متقدم الأيام وأقنوم الابن فى صورة شاب حديث السن فكان تعليق البابا شنودة أن هذه الأيقونة آريوسية لأنها صورت الآب متقدم فى الزمن على الابن وهذا خطأ لاهوتى لأن الابن مساو للآب فى الجوهر وكائن معه منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد.​ 
ثانياً : بالنسبة للأيقونة ​ 
الألوان:
اللون الذهبى : لون ملوكى يرمز للملك والعظمة
اللون الأسمنجونى أو السماوى أو الأزرق : يرمز للحياة السماوية التى يحياها أبطال الأيقونة
اللون القرمزى : هو لون ملوكى أيضاً كان يلبسه الملوك فى الماضى
اللون الأبيض: يرمز للطهر والنقاء الذى يحيا فيه أبطال الأيقونة
اللون الأخضر : كما قرأت فى الكتاب يرمز للشر وهذا يرجع للفن الفرعونى.​ 
الشخصيات:
- يرسم القديس بطل الأيقونة بحجم كبير بينما يتضاءل بجانبه أى شىء آخر فتبدو الأبنية والأشخاص الأشرار خصوصاً ومن قاموا بإضطهاده بأحجام صغيرة وكأن الفنان القبطى يريد جذب أنظارنا نحن القديس بطل أيقونته ويقول لنا إن كل الآلام التى مر بها وكل من قام بتعذيبه كلهم ذهبوا ولم يذكر عنهم التاريخ شىء وكل مباهج الدنيا وما ضحى به ذلك القديس كان بالفعل نفاية لكى يربح المسيح
- كما أن الشخصيات لا ترسم فى حجرات مغلقة لأن مسكنها فى الأبدية والأبدية لا حدود لها
- يرسم الأشخاص بملابس محتشمة بدون محاولة إبراز أى مفاتن أو تفاصيل للجسد لأن هؤلاء كانوا يعيشون حياة البر والتعفف ولأن الغرض من الأيقونة ليس لإظهار الجمال الجسدى لهؤلاء القديسين بل الجمال الروحى
- يرسم الأشخاص القديسين فى الأيقونة بكلتا العينين دليل على البصيرة الروحية التى تمتع بها هؤلاء أما الأشرار فيرسمون من الجانب فقط ولا يظهر منهم سوى عين واحدة دليل على نقص البصيرة الروحية عندهم وتفضيلهم للأمور المادية عن الأبدية.
- يرسم الأشخاص القديسين وقد ظهرت هالة من النور على رأسهم وهذا مأخوذ من الفن الرومانى حيث كان يرسم الإمبراطور وحول رأسه هذه الهالة لتفرقته عن بقية الأشخاص فى اللوحة
- يرسم فى أيقونات القديسين بعض الأحداث التى جرت لهم أو العذابات وقد يرسم القديس ممسك بشىء للدلالة على شخصيته مثل القديسة دميانة ترسم حولها 40 عذراء والأنبا رويس يرسم معه جمل والقديس مار مينا معه جملين والقديس مار مرقس معه أسد وهكذا بحيث تدل الأيقونة على صاحبها وقد تحكى بعض الأحداث التى مر بها.
- يرسم الأشخاص القديسون بعينين واسعتين دليل البصيرة الروحية وأنف دقيقة وفم دقيق دليل على أن هؤلاء عاشوا زاهدين فى الحياة ولم يكن إلههم بطونهم كوا ترتسم على الشفاه إبتسامة رقيقة بدون ظهور أسنان القديس علامة على أن فرح ذلك القديس كان فرح روحى وليس من العالم.
أتمنى إنى أكون تذكرت كل ما قرأت بدقة وتكون هناك إستفادة من الموضوع ولو فيه حد عنده معلومات عن فن رسم الأيقونات غير قبطى يا ريت كلنا نستفيد ونتعرف عليه​


----------



## †gomana† (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسي مارى ع المووضع الطقسى الجميل ده*
*بس مكانه منتدى المرشد الروحى*
*ربنا يباركك ومستنيين المزيد*
*ينقل الى المرشد*


----------



## mary (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً يا جومانا على إهتمامك ومحبتك ربنا يباركك


----------



## jesus_god_1 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع ده بجد جميل جداً جداً


----------



## العراقيه (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*توضيح جميل جدا للايقونه*
*باركك الرب*
*شكرا على المجهود*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رااااائع جدا
شكراا جدااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## anubis (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مارى
شكرا لموضوعك
أريد أن أعرف فقط أى كتاب استعنت به لكتابته


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل 

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ملحوظة صغيرة عن الفن القبطى :
+++ منذ  أن آمن المصريون ( أى الأقباط ) بالمسيح ، إستخدموا فى الرسم إسلوباً مختلفاً عمَّا كانوا عليه فى الوثنية
+++ إذ رسموا الصور بطريقة جديدة ، متجرِّدة من الملامح الجسدية ، ومركِّزة على المفاهيم الروحية 
(  مثل العيون الواسعة جداً بمعنى البصيرة الروحية ، والأقدام المنتصبة التى فى وضع متقارب -- مثلما فى وقفة الإنتباه العسكرية --بمعنى الإستعداد الروحى حسبما أتصور)
+++ وهذا الإبتعاد عن الأشكال الوثنية ، والتصوير بشكل شبه مسطح بدون بروز للملامح الجسدية ، صاحبه الإبتعاد عن التماثيل التى كان الفنان الوثنى يتفنن فى إبراز الملامح الجسدية فيها ، فوجدها الأقباط تضاد مرغوبهم فى التجرُّد من الجسديات والتركيز على الروحيات


----------

